# Booking BVI in hurricane session



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Due to scheduling, the only time we can take sailing vacation in mid August. OK, we may have some risk of not able to go at all. 

If you were me, would you take this risk?


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Go for it, you may get lucky with the weather, but get trip insurance.

Check the charter contract and airline for named storm refund policy.


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Just returned from the BVI's Jly 10, we had wonderful weather on an 11 day charter.
This past week has been havok down there, 88" of rain some days, 40+ knot winds, lotss of flooding, the wave has passed and heading for the US Gulf.

I say go for it and hope for the best!!

There are NO BAD DAYS in 'de Ilons...


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Conditions must have been substantially worse just a few miles further east than what I encountered on St Thomas. We did get a lot of rain but I'm sure it wasn't 88".  



Saildoggie said:


> Just returned from the BVI's Jly 10, we had wonderful weather on an 11 day charter.
> This past week has been havok down there, 88" of rain some days, 40+ knot winds, lotss of flooding, the wave has passed and heading for the US Gulf.
> 
> I say go for it and hope for the best!!
> ...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, BUY TRIP INSURANCE.

There's a reason everyplace discounts heavily in the off season and forgets to mention it is also called STORM SEASON. That can mean good wind for sailing but I wouldn't do it without a complete cancellation or trip insurance package--and make sure that covers weather, and airfare, and all the other loopholes.

Then take your foulies and enjoy.


----------



## stevemac00 (Feb 16, 2007)

We went in July a few years ago and stayed 2 weeks (booked an Island Packet out of Red Hook). It was so much more enjoyable than in the winter/spring as you had a much better choice of anchorages or moorings.

It wasn't too hot and the snorkeling was great in the warm water. I'd readily go again the summer. It rained a little every day but then the sun would be back out. That kept the boat clean. The trade winds were a constant 15k.

In summary, it was the best time we've ever had in the VI. Island Yachts suggested I get trip insurance but the price was so high I decided to self insure.


----------



## SrSeabass (Aug 10, 2008)

*My BVI Hurricane experience*

I booked a trip to the BVI the year before last in 1st week of sept.  Due to work it was my only option. It turned out great. I finalized the trip only 5 days before as we watched and tracked storms in the area. Given the season there was plenty of availability and the price was discounted. It was nice not having all the competition around for the top spots. I took out the trip insurance, went with The Moorings, and was very detailed in my preparation with the base should a serious storm target the area. My recommendation is to do the prep work so your less worried and then go for it.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Your Choice*

rD:
You say it's the only time You can go - so end of discussion

As you get deeper into the hurricane / rainy season, there are usually more fronts, greater chance of rain and disruption in the usual tradewinds. But you are still in the Carib

Trip Insurance - don't buy from Charter company as their policies are narrow & not all that competitive when compared to open market.

When dealing with Weather coverage - the fine print & company selection is very important. There are several brokers that can help You choose - here are two examples.......speak with a Rep and explain the risk you are trying to insure. Each company handles weather related items differently

Cruise, Travel, Trip Insurance | Avoid the Traps With Personal Advice, Side-By-Side Comparisons

Travel Insurance - InsureMyTrip.com

Enjoy the trip


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the links. 

I guess I need to call them regarding how they handle the hurricane situation. They seem only insure for personal and accident related coverage, no weather related coverage.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

rD:
You just have to dig a little to find it on the web site - but more importantly each company handles it a little different

here's a little more info to help you get up to speed.

Bad Weather and Natural Disaster Coverage in a Travel Insurance policy

I've purchased it for weather & parents illness in the past, alway say that once I buy it, nothing will happen........but unless you want to "self-insure" the whole trip in a risky time of the year - it's worth taking a look & getting some quotes - so you can make an informed decision.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Check with the airline you are using they may have a link to travel insurance for your entire vacation if the flight is canceled, due to a named storm.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Gentlemen, I will do the insurance thing as long as not exceed 10% of the cost. 

I still try to sort out if I should use BVI or Moorings. Moorings seems have more boats to choose from. BVI has only 41 footer or above to choose from. Only three of us, so not sure if I want a bigger boat. I thing 35 to 37 is good enough for us. 

BTW, we will fly into USVI and take a ferry to BVI. It seems much cheaper than to BVI. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

This past April, used American Airlines Philadelphia to Puerto Rico then American Eagle to BVI, checked luggage straight through. Charter company sent a taxi to pick us up at the airport, $10 each for the taxi.

Travel insurance covered the usual things that can go wrong, getting sick, having things stolen,... cancelation of the flight or charter, hotel,... $60 per person.

Rare to have named storms in April, probably has never happened, August is likely, but Both the AA and the charter company have a full refund policy for named storms.


----------



## dugsmith98 (Sep 14, 2009)

I recently did a charter with Moorings and was fairly pleased with the service, but the boat was a bit beat up.
As for the flight, if you can afford the difference in price, fly into Beef Island and it will save you tremendous time. By the time you do the ferries, and cabs to and from the dock, you almost cover the price difference in airport destinations. It will save you half a day each end of your trip.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

What is the size of the boat and her name? I am leaning toward Moorings since they have more choices. 

I will do the math between Beef Island and St Thomas when I compare the final cost. I don't mind the ferries, since it is just a part of sightseeing tour and get my orientation. Thanks.


----------



## dugsmith98 (Sep 14, 2009)

We chartered the Texsun, catamaran, 40 foot. Small things like no anchor light, broken fan covers, steering cable jumped its track and we lost steering in an anchorage. Mostly easy stuff to fix, but I work on my own boat and didn't feel like working on theirs. The service guy came and fixed the steering cable within a few hours. Very good that way.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks.

Haha, I have never sailed a Cat, except Hobie 16. So I will stick with what I know, ie. monohull for now . A cat would be fun, but much more money. may be next time.


----------



## jelman (Mar 28, 2010)

*rolling the dice*

We were in the BVI from 12-22 July. Although this is generally early in the season, this season has been pretty active. The weather during the time we were there was quite unsettled, with daily squalls and choppy seas. There was some sun each day, but it was not ideal sailing. The second to last day we ran into the beginnings of TS Bonnie, with 40-50kt winds, intense rain, high seas, and lightening strikes. Our motor went out (sediment in the tank got into the fuel lines, we figured out later) and with a rip in the main it was difficult keeping control of the boat. Not fun, though overall the trip was still pretty nice. It was not at all crowded, which was great.

The week before and week after, the weather was considerably better. So the lesson is it's a crap shoot.

April-May is the shoulder season where it's still pretty dry, prices are down, and the weather is a bit better. That's probably a better time to go.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Spirit Airline, Fort Lauderdale to USVI is pretty cheap but I agree that flying direct to Beef is much easier if pricy.

If you can arrange to pick up the boat in Trellis bay you can walk to the boat in 5 minutes from Beef airport.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

on trip insurance - i took some from barefoot yacht charters in the Grenadines and had to use it due to medical problems. I called them to find out how to deal with it and they only asked one question "Would you like your refund in a check or returned to your credit card?"

They won my love forever more with that. I believe they are partners with bvi yacht charters in tortola. i would not hesitate to deal directly with them.


----------

